# Einrichten eines Mailservers unter IIS



## Michael Hansky (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo.


Ich hab einen Webserver mit 2 statischen IP Adressen.
(WIN 2000, IIS5.0)


Ich habe es auch geschafft , Domains einzurichten....
(Die Domains sind bei Regfish, dort kann man den MX-Eintrag setzen)

Jetzt würde ich gern die POP3 Konten einrichten, damit die 2 - 3 Kunden, die auf meinen Server zugreifen auch Ihre Email von dort abrufen können.

(Ich habe die meisten Sachen bisher bei 1und1 (sic!) gehabt und will das gerne selber machen)


Wie muss ich jetzt weiter vorgehen ?

Brauche ich einen  DNS Server ?

Leider finde ich kein Tutorial für Webmaster...

Micha


----------

